# Read, if you give a crap for America



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Subject: Fw: FASCINATING: What ObamaCare is Really About
> 
> I'm a 54 year old consulting engineer and make between $60,000 and $125,000
> per year, depending on how hard I work and whether or not there are work
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Agree 100% with this article.

Like I mentioned before in many many posts. This thing will go belly up and the government will bail it out. It won't be self sufficient and will implode. I made that argument before. But only time will tell. The people who are not getting the subsidy will keep seeing their insurance premium increasing. yet again wasn't this bill supposed to lower your premiums????

I could go on and on and on and on again. But I don't have the time today. People will find the sticker shock coming if they haven't felt it yet! My premium jumped to over $1200 a quarter for a healthy 35 year old single male. If you have read my posts before.... last policy period the costs was $900 a quarter..... before that..... $800 and back in 2008.... $500 a quarter. Yep this bill sure has helped to lower my premiums!!!!!


----------

